# which one is better??



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

which light is better for a 30 gallon tank without co2 or ferts...

http://cgi.ebay.com/36-Power-Compact-PC-Aquarium-Light-Reef-96W-Legs-New_W0QQitemZ300265907994QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300265907994&_trkparms=39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_1030wt_0

http://cgi.ebay.com/36-78W-Aquarium-T6-HO-Compact-Light-Fish-Reef_W0QQitemZ290268322494QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290268322494&_trkparms=39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_1189wt_0


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

In both fixtures the bulb(s) are half actinic and that isn't helpful for plant growth. If you changed out the bulbs to ones that were all plant friendly I think the 2 bulb T5 would be better for a tank without co2 or ferts as you'd be fighting algae all the time with the 96watt fixture.


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

is 4 T5 bulbs x 54 watts for 90 gallon co2 inj. tank enough?


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

4 x 54 of T5HO with good individual reflectors should be plenty for a 90.


----------



## Engold (Nov 4, 2006)

> is 4 T5 bulbs x 54 watts for 90 gallon co2 inj. tank enough?


That should be plenty. One question....... are you using a fixture that allows dusk/dawn lighting.... meaning you can turn half the lights on in the morning and turn on the remaining to create afternoon effect. http://homeharvest.com/teklighthighoutputfluorescents.htm

I currently use use this fixture, except I have 6 lamps, 48" long fixture for a 120 gal aquarium...... I generally have 2 lamps on for 12hrs and the remaining 4 lamps are on for 7hrs. I use 6500k lamps.

Later!


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

No, I have Current USA Outer Orbit, it has 2 x 150 MH, and 4 x 54 T5 bulbs, 2 cords: one for MH and one cord for T5, T5 turn all simultaneously. I plan to use MH for 2-3 hours a day, once tank is more mature, this is new set up 6 weeks old. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

In new set up using 4x54 for 8 hours is enough to get plants adopted. (90 gal, Co2 press, ADA aquasoil)?


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

Since it prob has 1 ballast for all 4 bulbs, you should be able to remove 1 bulb and the other 3 should still light. I would start with that. If your starting a new tank, crank the CO2 high, and start with the lights. Then add the extra bulb if you want. Then turn the CO2 down once you got the ferts figured out, then start adding fish.


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

When fertz should be added after new set up? Amano recommends not to add fertz for 4 weeks after new set up. Around 4 weeks -that is the time for plants to get adopted.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

What kind of substrate are you using? If the substrate is inert then you may add ferts from the get go. If it is a nutrient rich substrate then I would wait at least four weeks.


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

ADA Amazonia II, no algae so far, already 3 weeks passed.


----------

